# Omg I'm nervous, is my fursona in any way cool to you?



## TheRH100 (Dec 28, 2013)

forget it, getting a new thread


----------



## Taralack (Dec 28, 2013)

Seems pretty generic to me tbh. But I see a lot of people's characters on a regular basis.


----------



## TheRH100 (Dec 28, 2013)

Taralack said:


> Seems pretty generic to me tbh. But I see a lot of people's characters on a regular basis.



Yeah, he is pretty generic, besides the hair. I guess he could be just 1/16 sparklewolf to explain the glowing hair.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 28, 2013)

TheRH100 said:


> Yeah, he is pretty generic, *besides the hair.* I guess he could be just 1/16 sparklewolf to explain the glowing hair.



I give it 8/10


----------



## Aetius (Dec 28, 2013)

Where the fuck is the horse cock?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 28, 2013)

Do I find this cool?
Absolutely not.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 28, 2013)

First, the shirt. Let's do something about that. How about making it Red blue Pink Yellow and of course, a shade of purple.

The head. Urgh. Where's the sparkle, angel halo, devil horn and of course, Edward's face. Oh also it needs 50 shades of different color on the head to deal with self-esteem issue. Gotta be complex and unique, right?

Also why isn't the lower half naked with 2 penises and 2 vaginas, one for average or big size and another for "Good thing comes in small size".

Congrat, your char is now god among the fandom.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 28, 2013)

If I were to rate this character....


----------



## Sar (Dec 28, 2013)

You're far from cool. In fact, you would just blend in with every other generic Fursona.
1/10


----------



## Conker (Dec 28, 2013)

OP said:
			
		

> OMG I'm nervous, is my fursona in any way cool?
> Age: 16
> Dislikes: Too much structure, most vegetables, other people spying on him, big brother watching you, and bad news.
> His hair glows because he is 1/16 sparklewolf


Nope!


----------



## Carnau (Dec 29, 2013)

This is so badly done that I can't tell if you're trolling us or not.


----------



## speedactyl (Dec 30, 2013)

eventually your fursona will build its character and style overtime,just keep working on your drawings. as I look at. it seems something those new cartoon network cartoons would look like.

BTW what do you think of this reference on my character. more at my DA 
http://synersignart.deviantart.com/art/Speedactyl-Refs-395104883


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 30, 2013)

TheRH100 said:


> Yeah, he is pretty generic, besides the hair. I guess he could be just 1/16 sparklewolf to explain the glowing hair.


The hair isn't even unique dawg. There was a guy a few weeks ago with a wolf who had a purple mohawk.

I'd recommend hitting the drawing board and finding something that will make him interesting and unique. You even said: "other than that nothing is different about him."


----------



## Lone Wolf 98 (Dec 30, 2013)

Needs MORE personality...and character


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 30, 2013)

It's ok I guess, nothing more nothing less


----------



## Retro (Dec 31, 2013)

He seems like the average fursona to me. If you're looking for a unique fursona, I'd suggest changing a lot.


----------



## Jonchen (Jan 1, 2014)

It's not bad, but also as not unique as possible.  OK, we have grey wolf with green hair and blue eyes. The only unusual thing is hair colour. Anyway, it's quite common.  If you like glowing things, you fursona can wear some glowin bracelets. I really loke Koul markings. She's grey but very interesting. You can use this idea. furaffinity.net/user/Koul


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 1, 2014)

Jonchen said:


> It's not bad, but also as not unique as possible.  OK, we have grey wolf with green hair and blue eyes. The only unusual thing is hair colour. Anyway, it's quite common.  If you like glowing things, you fursona can wear some glowin bracelets. I really loke Koul markings. She's grey but very interesting. You can use this idea. furaffinity.net/user/Koul



"It's not as unique as possible, so give it more glowy bullshit, wil totaly halp."

For fuck's sake, this line of thinking is why there are so many godawfully shitty, shallow characters all over the place.

Does anybody not realise that this feeble, crappy attempt in being unique is what makes them so painfully samey and generic in the first place?

Just like, if you wanna use unnatural colours and such, _okay_. But if you want to be ~UNIQUE~ could you like... put some thought and effort into it rather than just adding accessory upon accessory? A personality would be cool. Preferably none of the "plays videogames, nice guy, socially awkward, quiet, super cool once you get to know him, BUT DON'T PISS HIM OFF OR HURT HIS FRIENDS!!!" crap that most people like to make.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 1, 2014)

Gibby said:


> Just like, if you wanna use unnatural colours and such, _okay_. But if you want to be ~UNIQUE~ could you like... put some thought and effort into it rather than just adding accessory upon accessory? A personality would be cool. Preferably none of the "*plays videogames, nice guy, socially awkward, quiet, super cool once you get to know him, BUT DON'T PISS HIM OFF OR HURT HIS FRIENDS!!!*" crap that most people like to make.


All of my This. There are a crazy amount of fursona profiles that read EXACTLY like that.


----------



## Troj (Jan 1, 2014)

I tend to think, if you put all of your heart, creativity, and soul into a character, you shouldn't worry about whether the character is "unique" enough in the eyes of other people.

And, if you don't put all your heart, creativity, and soul into a character, then why are you bothering?


----------



## Taralack (Jan 1, 2014)

benignBiotic said:


> All of my This. There are a crazy amount of fursona profiles that read EXACTLY like that.



I see this quite often too, but I assume that's because most people's fursonas are literal allegories of themselves, so it's understandable. 

Personally I prefer avatars of myself to be someone I'd like to be (the main reason why I tend to play male characters in games rather than female) but that's just me.


----------



## TheRH100 (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm just gonna trash this fursona and come with a better, much more unique one since it almost seems like absolutely nobody likes it. This thread doesn't need to be open aymore because I'm gonna redo this guy, A LOT.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 2, 2014)

Your fursona isn't terrible. 

But it takes allot of awesome and investment and avoidance of cliches (or the meta application of them) to be cool.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 2, 2014)

TheRH100 said:


> I'm just gonna trash this fursona and come with a better, much more unique one since it almost seems like absolutely nobody likes it. This thread doesn't need to be open aymore because I'm gonna redo this guy, A LOT.



If you just want people to like your fursona, you should reconsider why you're making one in the first place.

Though you're asking if your fursona is unique/special/cool. It's not. When every equally boring FA member out there is trying to be unique, they all end up being fundamentally the same, it's silly.

Stop trying to push for a super-unique character. That's just not going to happen that way. Look at some really good, likeable characters created in all forms of art. Try and find out why they're liked so much. Try find out what was put _into_ them to make them so likeable.

If you had to ask me, I would say that genuinely awesome characters come as a by-product of awesome stories. Not the other way around.

It's also worth noting what Troj said.


----------



## Troj (Jan 2, 2014)

Taralack said:


> I see this quite often too, but I assume that's because most people's fursonas are literal allegories of themselves, so it's understandable.



Understandable, yes, but I'd also tend to consider a kind of "yellow flag" that signals that a person may benefit from some deeper self-analysis and self-exploration.

If someone asks you who you are, and your standard reply is, "I like video games, I like to dance, I'm chill, but don't piss me off," then clearly, there's not a lot of meat there---certainly, not a lot that differentiates you from a billion other people who could also be superficially described the same way. 

That sort of reply, after all, says very little about your personality or your values, and conveys next-to-nothing about what motivates you, what inspires you, what angers you, what you've learned in your life, or how you've changed or grown over time.

I think if most people were willing to look a little deeper into themselves, they'd really be surprised--yea, and perhaps also frightened, and maybe confused, in some moments--by what they'd find.

Perhaps I take this fursona business a trifle too seriously, but I see the creation of a fursona, avatar, or character as a real opportunity to explore and convey your unconscious longings and desires, your values, your fears, your hopes, and the things that define you, or that you would want to define you.

Even though I'm neither a 92-year-old male British aardvark neuroscientist, nor a female Pharaoh Hound trickster spirit, nor a Latin-American nudibranch drag queen, I'd say that all of my furry characters reflect who I am in some way, and who I hope to be in my life.


----------



## speedactyl (Jan 4, 2014)

TheRH100 said:


> I'm just gonna trash this fursona and come with a better, much more unique one since it almost seems like absolutely nobody likes it. This thread doesn't need to be open aymore because I'm gonna redo this guy, A LOT.



or you can keep on developing it until it becomes a character of its own. some how. Practice leads to improvements , like a work in progress.

Kinda think of it even my fursona is still a work in progress. wanna see what ive come up with ? check my DA account


----------

